
The paradoxes that sit at the very core of physics - subnaught
https://aeon.co/essays/the-paradoxes-that-sit-at-the-very-core-of-physics
======
dmfdmf
While the author postures as an advocate of science she is in fact aiding and
abetting the rejection of the Western (scientific) World View and ironically
using modern science to do so. You cannot just dispense with the
(Aristotelian) principle of non-contradiction and then continue to pretend to
do science and learn to live with contradictions.

This has been the state of modern physics since the development of quantum
mechanics. During the Copenhagen debates about the "meaning" of QM, Bohr said
that all the different interpretations of QM are just various choices on where
to hide the contradictions. At the time ignoring these contradictions and
telling physicists and students to "shut up and calculate" was not an
unreasonable thing to do. There was a lot of work to do with respect to
understanding and applying the new theory and the hope was it would lead to
clues to resolve the questions. Fast forward a few decades and it became clear
that whatever the source of the contradictions in QM, identifying it would not
be simple and would probably require a new genius on par with Einstein.

So this approach has run its course and now a new approach is needed but her
thesis is to reject science and just accept contradiction and paradox, i.e.
the current state of modern physics. She claims that modern science is
"neurotic" because of its commitment to non-contradiction and that non-
scientific "narratives" and world views that accept (or even wallow in)
contradiction and paradox are the answer to the conundrums in modern physics.
This would the end of science.

In any case, the article does indicate the contradictions arise not from the
metaphysical but from the epistemology of modern science. What she calls
systems, language, categories, etc. are euphemisms for reason and, more
specifically, our concepts (i.e. classes based on abstraction). Instead of
discarding the principle of non-contradiction we need to apply it to our own
method of reason, to our perception and conceptual methods and bring a non-
contradictory and clearly defined observer into the realm of physics. This is
an issue for philosophy and more specifically, epistemology.

